#  > General Zone >  > Engineering Programming >  >  >  Hextran 9.1 problems

## Dhanyel Mehiaz

hello, 

i have Hextram v9.1

apparently works well but I have a problem to get access to the results of the simulation, I get an error


This error: 


C:\Program Files\SIMSCI\SIM4ME11\Server\ModelApps\blablabla..  . .out not Found

Please help me.See More: Hextran 9.1 problems

----------


## netspyking

Hi

One of these solutions maybe help :

1- Uninstall and Install Hextran (with all needed extensions like dotnet ....)
2- Remove "read only" property from all files ,
3- Maybe your privilege don't access you to install/use 
4-Make sure that antivirus is working ans system is clean

----------


## rahgoshafan

reinstall your windows

----------


## poomins

can you share again HEXTRAN thank!

----------

